# powered by



## tathiana

Estou tentando ajudar com algumas traduções no meu trabalho, mas realmente não tenho certeza de como se traduziria o termo "powered by" - por exemplo, um web site "powered by Google", ou um equipamento "powered by empresa xxx". Alguem pode me ajudar por favor?

Muito obrigada!

- Tathi


----------



## Bobzinha

Oi,

Não tenho certeza, mas acho que seria algo como "apoiado por" ou "patrocinado por",em se tratando de nível financeiro, não sei se "desenvolvido por". veja aqui a definição de power...


----------



## Vanda

Poderia ser controlado por?  A maioria por aqui, como já era de se esperar, mantém powered by google, como você pode notar aqui.

Agora que eu vi a resposta da Bobzinha! Primeiro pensei em apoiado por, mas depois fiquei na dúvida quando vi os _sites _(conforme o primeiro _link_) usando controlado por. Não sei se são a mesma coisa...


----------



## Bobzinha

Vanda, respondeu o tópico junto comigo!!!  

Será que esse "powered by" não quer dizer apoiar ou ajudar financeiramente? tô em dúvida agora!!!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Olha, eu usaria _controlado por... _Um exemplo mais específico: A Editora Abril mantém uma loja de revistas, livros, etc, na Internet, a Loja Abril. Entretanto, essa loja basicamente só possui a _marca _Abril; quem na verdade a administra é a gigante do e-commerce Submarino. No site da Loja Abril há no rodapé a informação _powered by Submarino._


----------



## tathiana

Muito obrigada pelas respostas rapidas! Bem, não tem nada a ver com o nivel financeiro - seria mais um equipamento desenvolvido por minha compania, mas estamos usando uma compania sócia no Brasil para marketing/vendas/etc... e preferem não usar em Inglês (seria melhor traduzir), mas eu sei que não faz muito sentido em Português... acho que "desenvolvido por" ou "controlado por" seria melhor, mas se tiver mais algumas ideas, me ajudaria muito!


----------



## tathiana

Ou seria melhor deixar em Inglês mesmo?


----------



## tathiana

Ou ja que não faz muito sentido, acho que vou recomendar usar o seguinte: "Tecnologia Empresa xxx" - opiniões?


----------



## Brabol

tathiana said:


> Estou tentando ajudar com algumas traduções no meu trabalho, mas realmente não tenho certeza de como se traduziria o termo "powered by" - por exemplo, um web site "powered by Google", ou um equipamento "powered by empresa xxx". Alguem pode me ajudar por favor?


 
A expressão "powered by" em informática não tem um equivalente exato em português, mas pode ser entendido como "motorizado por" ou "movido por" significando por exemplo, que se um PC é "powered by Microsoft" significa que ele funciona graças ao sistema operacional da MS; ou que um PDA é "Powered by Palm" idem, idem.
No caso do site "powered by Google", ele não funciona devido a um sistema operacional da Google, mas seu sistema de busca, sim.


----------



## eumenes

"Produzido por"  quem sabe!!!


----------



## Brabol

eumenes said:


> "Produzido por" quem sabe!!!


O sentido vai um pouco além de simplesmente "produzido" ou "fabricado". O que a palavra *powered* quer no fundo dizer é: "funciona graças a" ... aquela humildade toda, saca?


----------



## Denis555

Brabol said:


> O sentido vai um pouco além de simplesmente "produzido" ou "fabricado". O que a palavra *powered* quer no fundo dizer é: "funciona graças a" ... aquela humildade toda, saca?


 
Eu também ficaria com uma tradução próxima a essa aí! O problema é que não devemos pensar numa tradução com a mesma estrutura. Por isso, eu diria alguma coisa como:
Esse site X funcionando graças ao Google.
ou
Com tecnologia do Google.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Denis555 said:


> Com tecnologia do Google.



ou seria da Google ?


----------



## Denis555

Ricardo,
É *o* Google, ‘cê pode ter certeza. Na página inicial do Google brasileiro tem os links:
Tudo sobre *o* Google
Use *o* Google como página inicial

Interessantemente em outras línguas latinas o artigo é omitido.
Espanhol: Todo acerca de Google
Galego: Todo sobre Google
Italiano: Tutto su Google
Francês: A propos de Google
Romeno: Totul despre Google (em romeno o artigo ficaria atrás da palavra Google! )
No entanto...
Catalão: Tot sobre *el* Google


----------



## Fameneghra

Eu diria "Fornecido polo Google"


----------



## Outsider

Sugiro "suportado pelo Google".


----------



## Lusitania

Eu costumo ver a versão inglesa com frequência "Powered by" ou então "administrado por" nos casos em que desenvolve o produto, se for uma empresa que apoia financeiramente então utilizamos "com o patrocínio de". Se bem que já vi "com a tecnologia de".


----------



## Danae

Olá a todos!

Tendo em conta a expressão inglesa "_powered by_" que aparece em imensos sites de internet (parte inferior da página), como acontece aqui neste fórum:

*Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.8
Copyright ©2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
Copyright © 2007 WordReference.com * 
Existirá algum equivalente em português para a dita expressão? Sei que podemos usá-la neste contexto, da indicação dos dados do site. Mas tratando-se de um texto corrido, e se quisermos traduzi-la, qual seria o melhor equivalente? Talvez "criada"? Ou "disponibilizada"? Demasiado abstracto?
Gostaria de ouvir sugestões...

Obrigada!!​


----------



## Vanda

Danae, dá uma olhada pra cima. Não, pro teto, não, para os posts acima!


----------



## Danae

Obrigada Vanda. Sugestões não faltam!


----------



## btonasse

Denis555 said:


> Eu também ficaria com uma tradução próxima a essa aí! O problema é que não devemos pensar numa tradução com a mesma estrutura. Por isso, eu diria alguma coisa como:
> Esse site X funcionando graças ao Google.
> ou
> Com tecnologia do Google.



Essa é a melhor sugestão. "Powered by" nesse contexto tem uma conotação puramente tecnológica, e não administrativa. Em outro contexto eu até poderia usar um "desenvolvido por", mas jamais "controlado por", "fabricado por" nem nada parecido.


----------



## tiagorangel

Eu acho que seria melhor "Com a tecnologia de xxx" ou "Desenvolvido por xxx"


----------



## donbeto

Oi tiagorangel e bem vindo ao foro. "Powered by" é uma combinação de "programado por, mantido por, operado por" etc. Soa forte em inglês (poder/poderoso). Acho que ambas das suas tentativas servem.


----------

